# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Home-Exploring Robot Butler (HERB), Personal Robotics Lab, Carnegie Mellon University,  Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Personal Robotics Lab

personalrobotics.cs.washington.edu/research/robots

----------


## Airicist

HERB the Robot Stars in Oreo Video

Published on Mar 8, 2013




> HERB, the Home Exploring Robot Butler created by Carnegie Mellon University's Robotics Institute

----------


## Airicist

Lifelong Robotic Object Discovery (LROD)

Published on Apr 25, 2012




> We show a video on how to discover novel objects in the environment with HERB. Our system can run in real time, scales to very large datasets, and produces metric 3D models of the objects HERB sees. We have no knowledge a priori about the objects in the environment.

----------


## Airicist

Article "LROD system helps robots to discover objects for themselves"

by David Szondy
May 10, 2013

----------


## Airicist

HERB the Robot Stars in a Play 

 Published on Jun 5, 2014




> Carnegie Mellon University's Home Exploring Robot Butler HERB made his stage debut opposite drama student Olivia Brown (A'15) in a performance of David Ives' one-act comedy "Sure Thing." Researchers and students from CMU's Robotics Institute and School of Drama worked for months to prepare HERB to play Bill to Olivia's Betty in the comedy where two people meeting for the first time have their conversation continually reset by a bell that rings when one of them responds negatively to the other.
> 
> When he is not acting, HERB serves as the research platform of the Personal Robotics Lab and is a testbed for algorithms, software and other technology that will enable robots to perform challenging manipulation tasks in places where people live and work.

----------


## Airicist

Oreo: Oreo Separator Machine - Herb Robotic Butler
June 2, 2013

----------

